# Tanning beds, UV go through your eye-lids?



## IsaacHayes (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't wear those goggles as I don't want "racoon-eyes". I just close my eyelids. But will the UV go through them and still hit my eyes?

And yes I know tanning is bad  But I got a lot of Native-American in me and I darken up and stay dark fast.. I just never get in the sun.. so....


----------



## stephenanderson2 (Mar 27, 2004)

I got a modded light I could let you borrow if you need a tan.....Better yet, ask ginseng! I'm sure he'll send you a safer light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif As for your question, I have no idea, but I would think that some would.


----------



## jayflash (Mar 27, 2004)

If UV got through our eye lids we'd all be blind.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 27, 2004)

stephenanderson2: do you have that 6W 50die UV Pelican M6? There's a couple spots on my back that need zapping, they aren't as tan (shoulder blades press on the acrylic and causes the light to bend away from then skin and not tan!)

jayflash why do you say that? Only time mine are closed is when I'm sleeping, and there certainly is no light hitting me then!

After tanning I have drove at night and notice that on coming lights have a slight haze around them. Kind of like if you have been on the water all day in the sun, and your eyes get zapped with UV.. But my eyes don't feel dry and scratchy like w/the sun...

So maybe it's just from having them closed for so long and you get a build up of gunk like from sleeping. I don't know which it is that is why I asked...

I would imagine the UV would be absorbed by your eyelids, and not go that deep through your skin or you'd be in real trouble, but then again... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*IsaacHayes said:*
After tanning I have drove at night and notice that on coming lights have a slight haze around them. Kind of like if you have been on the water all day in the sun, and your eyes get zapped with UV.. But my eyes don't feel dry and scratchy like w/the sun... 

[/ QUOTE ]
If bright objects like light bulbs and oncoming headlights have a hazy look around them, then you did get some unwanted UV exposure to the eyes. If you don't have a "gritty" or "sand in the eyes" sensation, then your exposure was lower, but still not good for the eyeballs.

I think the "raccoon eyes" appearance you might get from using protective eyewear is preferable to UV damage. You only come with one set of eyes, and you can't just go down to the local 7-11 for some "Eyeballs-In-A-Can" if you ruin the ones you came with. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 27, 2004)

I knew that line was coming as soon as I saw you posted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
That's why I'm asking, instead of saying "Oh well". It's just easy to tell when people have went tanning when they have bright white circles around their eyes heh.

I tan for 25minutes, so my eyes are closed for a good while, so maybe its just gunk.. I usually fall asleep or try to. The haze I notice for about ~8mins then it's gone. It was a bit foggy last night though, I think... I know its nasty humid.
After I'm done, I get dressed and imeditatly go out to the car and drive in the dark. Things to have a weird color to them, greenish, because of the red light I see when my eyelids are closed for a bit. So it's hard to tell if it's UV or just having my eyes closed for so long.. I need to do a test, close my eyes for 25mins and then go out and drive, and see if it's a bit blurry.

The bed I use does have special bulbs for your face that aren't blue but pink colored, I guess they are a lower wavelength because your face/arms don't tan as easily since they are used to the sun. Allthough I noticed things don't glow like white socks as much under this light.

I'm not under those pink colored portion light each time, as I scoot down to put my hands above my head and alternate to get my feet & ankles (they hang off) each time.

I think an experiment and more research is needed....


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, did a quick google search, and found some info. Seems my term "racoon eyes" is what everyone uses, heh.
[ QUOTE ]
Do I have to wear those goggles? 
Yes!!! Sunlight can damage your eyes producing SEVERE BURNING and possible long term damage. The skin that makes up your eyelids is very thin, UV can penetrate. So wear the goggles! If you are worried about the “raccoon eye” effect, use a small amount of self tanner around your eyes to blend your tan.

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm guessing self tanner is that fake tan lotion. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
Hmm I guess there's no easy way for anything. I've even seen the reverse, people wit racoon eyes and then they go in the sun and become red around there..

I never get red.. I've only been sun burned a few times. Most recent was ~3 years ago, I was at a drag strip all day and the sun was beating down on my neck and it got red. Never peeled and was better in 1 day. I had a tan line there that didn't go away for 2 years because of that...

Ok... So I'm looking for more solutions... Here's one:
[ QUOTE ]
I use them but I have a trick. Lay down first then rest them on the upper part of your eyes for half the time, then lower them for half the time. No racoon eyes and no UV gets in. Nixter. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That might work, unless you miss a center portion then you'll have a thin line going across and might look worse!

Here is another take on it:
[ QUOTE ]
well the UV rays can indeed go through your eyelids, but like the others i've closed my eyes and am fine....if you dont tan 365 days a year for 90 years i dont think you'll be in danger...also one thing to consider is if you wear contacts....most are now UV light protected which definitely helps to block out the rays. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Something to look into. I'm going to get contacts soon finaly. I hate glasses, I won't get started. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif
Also heard about "foil stickers"? I guess its a little circle that blocks out the light on your eyelids, but doesn't block everywhere as large as those goggles. What ever happened to those small gogles that weren't huge you'd see back in the 80's?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 27, 2004)

Looking on ebay, finding some of the old style and newer style ones. I think I might pick up a pair that looks like it won't leave too much of a shadow.. I've never been to a public tanning place, but if I do have to go to one someday I'll have my own clean pair of glasses.

I might once in a while not wear them, probably once I have some contacts that have UV blockers in them... I don't tan very often at all. Like most 4 times a month! I just don't have time either. I think I'll be O.K. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Anyone else tan? I just started a while back.. I'm way darker and I've been most 10 times total.

I think this is good info for anyone who does tan... Let me know if this helped anyone!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

Interesting topic. I suspect that a little bit of the energy does penetrate the eyelids, as eyelids are really thin, and I believe that the tanning reaction gets mobilized somewhere below the top surface of the skin.

On the other hand, the haze could simply be from not blinking for 25 minutes. Try putting some Genteal eye gel in your eyes before tanning - it'll keep them moist and the addition layer of moisture on your eyes might offer a tiny bit more UV protection.

I'd still recommend the goggles, though.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 27, 2004)

Eye gel? Weird. Sounds painful. heh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I don't even like eye drops! hehehe. Never heard of the stuff. Just sounds weird. Not sure how you'd apply gel... with a spatula? LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That is exactly what I was thinking too. Not moving your eyes for 25mins could make them hazy. I think I will still try the test of not tanning but keeping my eyes closed for 25mins. I'm curious. I'll still look into protection though. I will let everyone know the results when I try it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*IsaacHayes said:*
Eye gel? Weird. Sounds painful. heh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I don't even like eye drops! hehehe. Never heard of the stuff. Just sounds weird. Not sure how you'd apply gel... with a spatula? LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yeah, it DOES sound weird, but it's just a really thick eye drop solution. You just hold the tube over your eye and squeeze out a drop. I use the stuff at night because of dry eyes and it's actually fairly soothing.

[ QUOTE ]


That is exactly what I was thinking too. Not moving your eyes for 25mins could make them hazy. I think I will still try the test of not tanning but keeping my eyes closed for 25mins. I'm curious. I'll still look into protection though. I will let everyone know the results when I try it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good luck with your test! Sounds like a sensible way to find out.


----------



## jayflash (Mar 27, 2004)

Perhaps I'm wrong about very little UV getting through eyelids but it doesn't take much to block UV. I've spent way too much time sleeping in full sun (as a kid in the 60's & 70's) and am either, genetically, lucky or will suffer in the future - no eye probs so far (knock, knock).


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 27, 2004)

I dunno man, but don't feel bad or worried, my friends used to shine red laser pointers in my eyes and I still have good vision...Guess I'm just lucky...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
...my friends used to shine red laser pointers in my eyes... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Those were your *friends?* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Free (Mar 28, 2004)

I never notice any negative effects when tanning out in the sun with my eyes closed. I wonder if it is the brightness that still causes the iris to close even with closed eyelids, or the lower UV dose than the artificial tanning.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
...my friends used to shine red laser pointers in my eyes... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Those were your *friends?* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
heh yup...


----------



## eyedoctor (Apr 3, 2004)

FYI: In case you decide not to wear the goggles the next time you tan, here are potential side effects you should be aware of - 

* UV can cause photokeratoconjunctivitis (AKA snow blindness)
* UV contributes to and increases the rate of cataract development
* UV causes corneal degeneration 
* UV can accelerate age related macular degeneration - ARMD, which is a major cause of blindness 
* UV can cause tumors of the eyelid, some that can become potentially fatal


----------



## hpcjerry (Apr 4, 2004)

90-degree turn - the eyelid is one of only two parts of the human body that contains essentially zero fat in the skin layer. Determining the other body part is an exercise left to the reader.


----------



## magstreamfire (Apr 7, 2004)

Your eyelids will not tan, but they will burn. If you wear the right type of goggles you won't get racoon eyes (the type that covers only the eyelids).


----------

